# Cheating husband sentenced to 8 years in prison



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

October 12, 2021
The Supreme Court (SC) has sentenced a cheating husband to eight years behind bars *for violating the law prohibiting violence against women and children. *

for causing mental or emotional anguish, public ridicule or humiliation to the woman or her child, which is a violation under Section 5(i) of Republic Act 9262. 
SOURCE: Cheating husband sentenced to 8 years in prison — SC


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Is there a law there for the women that cheat on their husband? Probably it is a one sided deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I doubt it! Philippines? Women are put out to dry. (only what I see here). It really is about the men and laws here that need to recognise and change the lack of equality hammered into the thinking here, many other countries also. James Brown's song rings a bell.






No women, no men. No men, no women. No fuel, no drive. no water, die.

I have been through a divorce (no cheating involved, we grew apart after 20 odd years) Financially a burden for me, angst and turmoil for my then wife/myself and especially our children but support and nurture I did at even more cost, today? gone, moving forward after my dues were paid both emotional and financial.

Playing arcade laws and philosophies in a legal theatre? Who are the winners? Especially in the Philippines. Owning ones decisions or walking away? I know not my father because he abandoned my mother before I was born, bashed her daily until the family pushed the loser out but now this child is the the prime minister of xyz. Our time in the end will come, cheating man or cheating wife but if you have progeny do your bit. Don't get involved if doubts are there.

art, the laws against women are far worse than the apparent ruling class, village or congress. Men. That guy sounds like a chauvinistic egotistical pig and one has to ask was 8 years fair?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Is there a law there for the women that cheat on their husband? Probably it is a one sided deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 There is such law. Just called different things - adultery and concubinage. 
As I have understood it only the spouse can make it become a criminal case.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> October 12, 2021
> The Supreme Court (SC) has sentenced a cheating husband to eight years behind bars *for violating the law prohibiting violence against women and children. *
> 
> for causing mental or emotional anguish, public ridicule or humiliation to the woman or her child, which is a violation under Section 5(i) of Republic Act 9262.
> SOURCE: Cheating husband sentenced to 8 years in prison — SC


 Has to be drugs involved for somebody to do this to their family.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Has to be drugs involved for somebody to do this to their family.


 Or alcohol. And some are just evil psychopats.


----------



## breematapro (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> October 12, 2021
> The Supreme Court (SC) has sentenced a cheating husband to eight years behind bars *for violating the law prohibiting violence against women and children. *
> 
> for causing mental or emotional anguish, public ridicule or humiliation to the woman or her child, which is a violation under Section 5(i) of Republic Act 9262.
> SOURCE: Cheating husband sentenced to 8 years in prison — SC


Haha this is for real


----------

